# rate Dr Mike Mew



## bobs_pls (Jan 22, 2019)

mewmaxed lower third lol


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 22, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> View attachment 15226
> 
> mewmaxed lower third lol


What a god saved my lower third from looking beta can’t change my race tho unfortunately


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 22, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> What a god saved my lower third from looking beta can’t change my race tho unfortunately


Bro can you post pics pls?


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 22, 2019)

If only...


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 22, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Bro can you post pics pls?


I have two rate threads up already


StudyHacks said:


> Bro can you post pics pls?


I posted one like today morning or so it’s called rate my skin whitening progress or some shit


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jan 22, 2019)

Good lower third. Terrible eye area and hairline. Nose kinda jewy. 4/10.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 22, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Good lower third. Terrible eye area and hairline. Nose kinda jewy. 4/10.


He's well above average for his age and he has a very hot young wife iirc.


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 22, 2019)

mew maxing 10/10


RedPilledStemcel said:


> He's well above average for his age and he has a very hot young wife iirc.


how old is he btw?


----------



## NormieKilla (Jan 23, 2019)

He's born in 1971. Glass+balding+age failo him dirty.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> He's well above average for his age and he has a very hot young wife iirc.


Do you have pics of his wife?


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 24, 2019)

10/10 not up for debate


----------



## nattycel (Jan 24, 2019)

Quagmirecel /10


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jan 24, 2019)

For his age group Id say hes in the top 1% lookswise


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 24, 2019)

0/10 looks like Steve jobs if Steve sat around like an autist all day worrying where his tongue is placed rather than making phones.


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 24, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> if Steve sat around like an autist all day worrying where his tongue is placed rather than making phones


----------



## Autist (Jan 24, 2019)

Heretics!


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 24, 2019)

2-3/10.


----------



## mvp2v1 (Aug 17, 2022)

He's tall though + his looks were decent before the balding and aging. But he is solidly NNT. so I would say he is 5-6/10 smv (note I dont know anything about rating )


----------



## skinnytwink (Aug 17, 2022)

sorrowfulsad said:


> For his age group Id say hes in the top 1% lookswise


only because he's lean. any other lean 50 year old bitch that didn't mew would probably mog


----------



## MartinL (Aug 17, 2022)

mogger jaw and forward growth. All he needs is contacts and hair transplant


----------

